# Official Topic: Punk Rock!



## Cesco (25 Marzo 2013)

qualche amante del punk rock qui?

quest'anno c'è un bel pò di roba da vedere..


30 marzo *Punkreas *@ Rock Planet (Pinarella Cervia)
13 aprile* Ska-p* @ Forum Assago (Milano)
24 aprile *Less Than Jake* @ Rock Planet (Pinarella Cervia)
25 aprile *Less Than Jake* @ Honky Tonky (Seregno)
16 giugno *Bouncing Souls* @ What is rock (Portomaggiore FE)
16 giugno *NOFX *@ Sherwood Festival (Padova)
18 giugno *Bad Religion + Anti-Flag* @ Alcatraz (Milano)
19 giugno *Bad Religion + Anti-Flag* @ Estragon (Bologna)
11 luglio *H2O *@ Festa PD (Ferrara)
3 agosto *The Adolescents* @ What is rock (Portomaggiore FE)
15 agosto *Pennywise *@ Festa Radio Onda d'Urto (Brescia)
17 agosto *Agnostic Front* @ Arci Mu (Parma)


----------



## Prinz (25 Marzo 2013)

Non sono un cultore, ma impazzisco per i Clash. Poi qualcosina della scena HC americana di inizio 80: Black flag, Minor Threat, Bad Brains, etc. Poi vabbè: I Fugazi.


----------



## Cesco (26 Marzo 2013)

I black flag tornano a milano! Mi pare si chiamano solo Flag adesso..


----------



## runner (26 Marzo 2013)

Ottimo topic

adesso medito su qualche data


----------



## Cesco (26 Marzo 2013)

un omaggio a un grande cantante.. che ci ha lasciato troppo presto.. ciao tony!


----------



## Jino (26 Marzo 2013)

Io ho visto l'anno scorso i punkreas, molto bravi. Poi ho visto in passato Derozer, bambole di pezza, moravagine e persiana jones


----------



## Freddy Manson (26 Marzo 2013)

A me piacevano molto gli ZebraHead: poco conosciuti rispetto ad altre band ma erano/sono di tutto rispetto.


----------



## Fabriman94 (26 Marzo 2013)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> A me piacevano molto gli ZebraHead: poco conosciuti rispetto ad altre band ma erano/sono di tutto rispetto.


Concordo, uno dei pochi gruppi punk-rock che ascolto tra l'altro.


----------



## Freddy Manson (26 Marzo 2013)

Quanto tempo è passato, ero piccolo piccolo 

Tra l'altro c'era anche la versione più "Hot"


----------



## Cesco (27 Marzo 2013)

grandi anche loro!! a me piace troppo questa!!






- - - Aggiornato - - -

ah comunque non l'ho scritto.. per gli H2O e gli Adolescents.. ingresso gratuito!!


----------



## Fabriman94 (27 Marzo 2013)

Questa è una delle più belle.


----------



## Cesco (27 Marzo 2013)

Stupenda veramente!! 

momento RANCIDO!! ogni tanto ci vuole!!


----------



## Cesco (5 Aprile 2013)

ragazzi notizia di oggi!! 

Vans off the wall spring 2013.. varazze liguria..

https://www.facebook.com/events/451477094920598/

live 4 maggio MILLENCOLIN.. e l'agenzia ha annunciato gli STRUNG OUT!!!!!

3 giorni di skate e musica old school.. bomba!!!


----------



## Cesco (5 Aprile 2013)




----------



## Cesco (13 Giugno 2013)

Belvedere @ Milano 6 agosto
Belvedere @ Ravenna 7 agosto

yeahhhhhh!!!


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Giugno 2013)

Cesco ha scritto:


> qualche amante del punk rock qui?
> 18 giugno *Bad Religion + Anti-Flag* @ Alcatraz (Milano)



   ... 

bravi fate pubblicità


----------



## Cesco (14 Giugno 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ...
> 
> bravi fate pubblicità



ci vai lollo? finalmente qualcuno che ascolta buona musica! eheh


----------



## Cesco (31 Luglio 2013)

*Ad ottobre su Fat Wreck un tributo a TONY SLY*






Nel giorno del primo anniversario dalla morte di Tony Sly, ex voce dei No Use For A Name, la Fat Wreck Chords, label statunitense che ha pubblicato tutti gli album della band, ha annunciato che pubblicherà il prossimo 29 ottobre un tributo in memoria di Sly.
La raccolta conterrà 26 pezzi reinterpretati da molte delle migliori band della scena punk-rock mondiale e non solo. Alcuni nomi: Bad Religion, Gaslight Anthem, Pennywise, Mad Caddies, Anti-Flag, Lagwagon…qui l’elenco completo.
Il tributo uscirà in formato doppio cd, doppio LP e download digitale: tutti i ricavati saranno devoluti al Tony Sly Memorial Fund.


----------



## Cesco (13 Settembre 2013)

LAGWAGON: nuovo album nel 2014
Dopo “Resolve” che risale ormai al 2005 i Lagwagon sono pronti a tornare con un nuovo album. A comunicarlo in un intervista è stato il leader Joey Cape che ha annunciato l’uscita del nuovo lavoro dei Lagwagon attesa per il 2014.

Questa la prima parte dell’intervista a Joey Cape:

“Yeah, it’ll be late next year, probably fall, and it’ll be on Fat Wreck Chords, as always. We’ll most likely record in late spring or summer and they need a few months to do their thing. I don’t like to do this because you kind of jinx yourself when you start talking about specific dates, but I’m hoping for an early-fall release because it’s good time of year to put a record out and it’s been too long – and I figure we’ll go on tour forever to support it. Yeah, I’ve been writing that for a long time and I’ve had all of these mixed feelings about how…I have different ideas of what it should sound like or be. Ultimately, it should sound like something the whole band wants it to be because that’s how you make a good record and everybody should love what they’re doing. We’re playing better than we’ve ever played before now and there’s this chemistry going on in the band now that I would have never expected to happen. So it seems it’s the right time to make a record. When this tour’s over, I have nothing except for a couple of little tours – in October and November – but I have almost nothing on the calendar and nor does anyone else in the band. So the plan is to start doing a regular rehearsal thing like the old days. We all live far away from each other, in different towns, so we’ll have to figure it out. I have a feeling that when we start working on new material, it’s just going to come together.”

In questi anni la storica punk-rock band californiana ha fatto uscire l’EP “I think my older brothers used to listen to Lagwagon” interamente dedicato a Derrick Plourde, batterista della band scomparso nel 2005 e le compilation “Let’s talk about leftovers” e “Putting music in its place”.

Si preannuncia un 2014 di fuoco per i Lagwagon e per tutti i loro fans.


----------

